# How good are AVR HDMI repeaters?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Finishing up wiring in my basement HT and am wondering whether I shold run only one HDMI from the AVR to the PJ or if I should bypass the AVR and run dedicated HDMI/component video feeds from each source. My priority is picture quality, particularly for the BluRay.

My current AVR is not HDMI capable (am upgrading to Onkyo TX-NR3007 for this project) so I have not seen how well HDMI repeaters work. Can I expect excellent performance, or will the AVR introduce artifacts and other degradation? If there is any degradation expected, I'll run dual HDMI's - one from Blu-Ray and one from AVR for everything else. I don't mind spending the money/effort if that is necessary, but the second cable will run about $100 (45ft BJC Belden Series 1) which I can put to better use if that is overkill.

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

The Onkyo should allow pass through of the video signal for your blu ray. You should not experience any signal degradation. What are you using for BD playback?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

DougMac said:


> The Onkyo should allow pass through of the video signal for your blu ray. You should not experience any signal degradation. What are you using for BD playback?


Samsung BD-P3600.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't see any reason to do 2 long runs.

Most newer receivers can just pass the HDMI signal natively... or scale it if needed... but as long as it supports the signal - I haven't seen people report problems cased by a receiver..

If you bypass the AVR and go straight to the PJ - what will you do about audio? If you want native HDMI audio - you'll have to go AVR -> PJ.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Only reason to have 2 runs of hdmi would be for failsafe or if you ever think it would be possible to run a stack/blend of 2 projectors for 3D, cinemascope etc...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Unless it's inaccessible and very hard to replace.... seems silly to spend $100 on a cable that'll sit unused for possibly forever..


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I've already finished the work. I put in 2 HDMI cables just in case I drove a drywall screw in one. Project is dome, both cables are fine, and video (thru AVR) looks great!

sga2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear it! BJC makes good cables...


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

They do. The Series 1 HDMI cable is a beast.

sga2


----------

